# Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow



## Heldenjaeger (23. Januar 2018)

*Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Hallo,

in den nächsten Monaten werde ich mir ein neus System zusammenschrauben. Dabei werde ich voll auf Luftkühlung setzen und brauche dafür ein gutes Gehäuse. 

Hab mich ein bisschen umgesehen, Gehäuse mit geschlossenen Frontpanels scheiden komplett aus, Fractal Define (R6/5/4 , S) und ähnliche bitte also nicht vorschlagen. Sind sicher tolle Gehäuse für ihren Anwendungsbereich aber bieten echt schlechten Airflow. Glasfenster ist nett, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Ausgefallene Designs sind eher nicht mein Ding.

Interessant sind unter anderem:

- Fractal Meshify C (braucht zusätzliche Lüfter, GPU-Temperatur recht hoch)
- SilverStone Redline Series RL06 GP (ordentliche Lüfter, sehr niedrige CPU und GPU Temperaturen)

Die Testwerte von gamersnexus finde ich recht aufschlussreich:
https://www.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2017/cases/fractal-meshify/meshify-torture-cpu-all.png
https://www.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2017/cases/fractal-meshify/meshify-torture-gpu-all.png

Optisch gefällt mir das Meshify C um einiges besser, Kabelmanagement und Qualität ist besser, dafür ist die Kühlleistung aus der Box beim RL06 von SilverStone deutlich besser. Und selbst mit zusätzlichen Lüftern wird das Meshify C wohl höhere GPU-Temperaturen haben. Das Meshify C bietet mehr Platz für höhere CPU-Kühler, ich würde aber eh keinen NH-D15 in ein Gehäuse mit Glasfenster setzen. (und bei einem guten Gehäuse ist ein NH-D15 auch absolut nicht nötig)


Hat jemand weitere Vorschläge, Anmerkungen oder eigene Erfahrungen? Im besten Fall mit Vergleichswerten? 

Danke!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M wäre recht "luftig"....die Standardlüfter aber max. Mittelmaß. Da wäre das Meshify wohl besser...


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Vielleicht sagst du uns erstmal, was da alles rein soll, dass du so krasse Anforderungen hast. Meine Glaskugel ist nämlich mal wieder kaputt!


----------



## Heldenjaeger (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M wäre recht "luftig"....die Standardlüfter aber max. Mittelmaß. Da wäre das Meshify wohl besser...



Das Enthoo Pro M hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, die Special Edition sieht auch ziemlich interessant aus. Erfahrungsberichte gibt es davon aber recht wenige, die SE mit den RGB Lüftern ist noch recht neu.



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagst du uns erstmal, was da alles rein soll, dass du so krasse Anforderungen hast. Meine Glaskugel ist nämlich mal wieder kaputt!



Steht noch nicht genau fest, evtl ein 8600/8700k, mal abwarten was die CPU-Hersteller demnächst auf den Markt werfen, dazu wahrscheinlich eine 780ti oder 980(ti). Natürlich wird das System dann übertaktet. Spielt aber eine untergeordnete Rolle, ich möchte mich mit diesem System voll auf Airflow und Luftkühlung konzentrieren und das Gehäuse ist dabei sehr wichtig. Habe beispielsweise ein DeepSilence von Nanoxia (ähnelt Fractal Define R Modellen), ein echt gutes Gehäuse aber untauglich für meine Anforderung.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Silverstone Raven01 mit Kamin Effekt.


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Der Netztteilstaubfilter des Silverstone RL06 ist mMn eine regelrechte Beleidigung. Es hat auch keine Abdeckungen für die Kabeldurchführungen. Das Meshify ist hochwertiger, was man aber auch an den nur zwei Lüftern merkt.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Lüfter kann man ersetzen! Raven01 ist schon klasse.


----------



## Heldenjaeger (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Das Lian Li O11 Air wird sicher auch ein Kandidat für mich, ist aber noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## a160 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Die Kühler auf den einzelnen Komponenten sind wichtiger, als das Gehäuse... Wenn du 2/3 Intakes vorne hast, dazu ein Out hinten oben und Zwei oben im Deckel (du willst ja voll auf Airflow gehen) wird die Luft im Gehäuse innerhalb weniger Sekunden vollständig ausgetauscht.  

Habe im Freundeskreis Leute mit deinen verhassten Gehäusen (R4/R5) und die haben mit großen Lüftkühlern und Grafikkarten mit guten Kühlern extrem gute Temperaturen.


----------



## Heldenjaeger (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



a160 schrieb:


> Die Kühler auf den einzelnen Komponenten sind wichtiger, als das Gehäuse... Wenn du 2/3 Intakes vorne hast, dazu ein Out hinten oben und Zwei oben im Deckel (du willst ja voll auf Airflow gehen) wird die Luft im Gehäuse innerhalb weniger Sekunden vollständig ausgetauscht.
> 
> Habe im Freundeskreis Leute mit deinen verhassten Gehäusen (R4/R5) und die haben mit großen Lüftkühlern und Grafikkarten mit guten Kühlern extrem gute Temperaturen.




Extrem gute Temperaturen für ein Silentgehäuse vielleicht aber sicher nicht im Vergleich zu einem SilverStone RL06. Wenn jemand mit seinem Fractal R4/R5 zufrieden ist, ist das super, ich bin mit meinem Deepsilence auch zufrieden. Habe aber komplett andere Ansprüche an das Gehäuse für dieses System, Lautstärke spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Das Dark Base 900/700 steht meines Wissens immer noch auf Platz 1 von sämtlichen Bestenlisten und hat ganz gute Temperatur und Silent Werte.


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Beide DarkBase haben einen richtig widerlichen Airflow, also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was der TE sucht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



claster17 schrieb:


> Beide DarkBase haben einen richtig widerlichen Airflow, also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was der TE sucht.



Warum landen die dann mit einer Bestnotenplatzierung auf Platz 1?
Die Auszeichnung beste Kühlung und geringste Lautstärke würde dann ja auch keinen Sinn machen...
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Heldenjaeger (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum landen die dann mit einer Bestnotenplatzierung auf Platz 1?
> Die Auszeichnung beste Kühlung und geringste Lautstärke würde dann ja auch keinen Sinn machen...
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Ich nehme an das liegt daran, dass vergleichbare Gehäuse noch wärmer werden, teilweise deutlich. Das Dark Base 900 schneidet im Temperaturvergleich von gamersnexus besser ab als das Fractal Define C oder Meshify C (stock), ungefähr auf dem Level von einem NZXT S340 Elite. Damit ist es zwar echt warm, wenn man es mit einem SilverStone RL06 vergleicht, das gute Lüfter und ein gutes Airflowkonzept bietet aber eben auch nicht schlechter als andere beliebte Mainstreamgehäuse, vor allem für Silentfreunde. Also das Gehäuse ist sicher gut aber nichts für diesen PC.


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum landen die dann mit einer Bestnotenplatzierung auf Platz 1?
> Die Auszeichnung beste Kühlung und geringste Lautstärke würde dann ja auch keinen Sinn machen...
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Vielleicht ist es halbwegs gut bei den Silent Gehäusen, aber die Durchlüftung ist schlicht mies, genauso wie bei allen anderen Be Quiet! Gehäusen auch.


----------



## lop3000qmx (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es halbwegs gut bei den Silent Gehäusen, aber die Durchlüftung ist schlicht mies, genauso wie bei allen anderen Be Quiet! Gehäusen auch.



Blödsinn! Sicherlich schlechter als bei Mesh-Gehäusen, aber von einer "miesen Durchlüftung" zu sprechen ist Blödsinn. Vlt wenn man die werksmäßige Lüfterkonfiguration benutzt.


----------



## a160 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Die Leute wollen es nicht wahrhaben, dass das Ganze völlig irrelevant ist... Mit genug Lüftern/der richtigen Konfiguration wird die Luft so schnell aus den Gehäusen befördert, dass nur noch auf die Hardware im Inneren ankommt. Wenn man dann ein Gehäuse der Größe eines Dark Base Pro anschaut, dann wird das alles noch irrelevanter, mit dem Luftvolumen, das in dem Gehäuse drin ist zusammen mit guten Lüftern, ist der Airflow völlig egal^^


----------



## compisucher (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Ab einem gewissen Luftvolumen, dass erst mal erwärmt werden muss und dann noch gescheite 3 oder 4 Propeller drinnen, ist eine LuKü eigentlich immer problemlos im grünen Bereich.
Ein Bekannter, der regelmäßig (sinnfrei ) übertaktet, schwört im eingebauten Zustand zum Beispiel auf diese Monster als Case (mir wäre es zu groß):
Rosewill B2-Spirit Case Review - Tom's Hardware

Muss man aber über USA ordern.


----------



## Heldenjaeger (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



a160 schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen es nicht wahrhaben, dass das Ganze völlig irrelevant ist... Mit genug Lüftern/der richtigen Konfiguration wird die Luft so schnell aus den Gehäusen befördert, dass nur noch auf die Hardware im Inneren ankommt. Wenn man dann ein Gehäuse der Größe eines Dark Base Pro anschaut, dann wird das alles noch irrelevanter, mit dem Luftvolumen, das in dem Gehäuse drin ist zusammen mit guten Lüftern, ist der Airflow völlig egal^^



Gerade die Dark Base Pros sind gute Beispiele dafür, dass Airflow nicht überbewertet sondern oft nicht beachtet wird.

Woher soll die Luft bei geschlossenen Frontpanels denn auch kommen.



Nochmal: Mir geht es bei diesem speziellen Build um jedes Grad Celsius.


----------



## a160 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Schau dir mal paar Videos an von Leuten, die Ihre PCs mit Rauch füllen, wie schnell der da wieder verschwindet... egal was für Gehäuse.

Wenn es dir um jedes Grad geht, dann wäre vielleicht ein Offener Aufbau was? Ne Testbench? Oder es gibt doch mittlerweile auch fertige "showcases" zu kaufen, die eigentlich nur noch ein Mainboardtray sind...


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Wie soll die Luft schnell entweichen, wenn durch die oberen Schlitze kaum Luft rein oder raus kommt und frontale auch nur minimal?
Sobald die Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten hoch genug ist wird ein Hitzestau in allen Be Quiet! Gehäuse entstehen, außer man kühlt halt mit Wasser, aber das macht nur ein zwergenhafter Bruchteil.


----------



## a160 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Glaub mir, die Luft kommt überall durch. Wäre mir neu, dass Gehäuse jetzt luftdicht gebaut sind. Egal wie groß die schlitze sind, da kommt mehr Luft raus, als du denkst. Vielleicht brauchst mehr Drehzahl bzw bessere Lüfter, aber da kommt genug Luft raus. Hast du eines der genannten Gehäuse mal gehabt?


----------



## Xtr3me86 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Ich hab das Dark Base700, und mit der Standard Konfiguration von 1 SW3 140er vorne, einem hinten heizt sich das Innere sogar noch ein wenig nach einer Stunde auf, bleibt aber dann stabil. Mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter nach hinten oben und nem ordentlichen CPU Kühler sollte es sich verbessern, aber tendenziell ist das Ding schon ziemlich dicht. Nicht schlecht und für mich nach wie vor eine gute Wahl, aber so, dass ich nach ner Stunde Volllast nicht schlecht gestaunt habe, dass er in der letzten halben Stunde nochmal jeweils 3, 4 Grad gestiegen ist, CPU und GPU. spaßeshalber die Lüfter dann auf 1400rpm laufen lassen, nach wenigen Min ein Grad wieder kühler...es gibt einfach bessere, wer auf jedes Grad C schielt, denke das interessiert den TE am meisten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Dark Base700, und mit der Standard Konfiguration von 1 SW3 140er vorne, einem hinten heizt sich das Innere sogar noch ein wenig nach einer Stunde auf, bleibt aber dann stabil. Mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter nach hinten oben und nem ordentlichen CPU Kühler sollte es sich verbessern, aber tendenziell ist das Ding schon ziemlich dicht. Nicht schlecht und für mich nach wie vor eine gute Wahl, aber so, dass ich nach ner Stunde Volllast nicht schlecht gestaunt habe, dass er in der letzten halben Stunde nochmal jeweils 3, 4 Grad gestiegen ist, CPU und GPU. spaßeshalber die Lüfter dann auf 1400rpm laufen lassen, nach wenigen Min ein Grad wieder kühler...es gibt einfach bessere, wer auf jedes Grad C schielt, denke das interessiert den TE am meisten.



Undervolting, Köpfen, Kyronaut, bessere Graka Lüfter.....Wer sich damit auskennt, der kann die Temperatur locker 20° herabsetzen. Undervolting bringt auf jeden Fall schon mal 10°. Und dann ist mein Silent Base 800 sogar im perfekten Bereich. 70° GPU und 54° CPU Maximal bei Shadow of Mordor trotz Standard Lüftern.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Undervolting, Köpfen, Kyronaut, bessere Graka Lüfter.....Wer sich damit auskennt, der kann die Temperatur locker 20° herabsetzen. Undervolting bringt auf jeden Fall schon mal 10°. Und dann ist mein Silent Base 800 sogar im perfekten Bereich. 70° GPU und 54° CPU Maximal bei Shadow of Mordor trotz Standard Lüftern.



Das ist schön, aber macht das Gehäuse nicht interessanter für den TE. Oben beschriebene Erfahrung habe ich mit einem Ryzen 5 1600 @3,2Ghz (ohne Turbo Gelumps) bei 1,15V (laut CPU-Z und HWMonitor), und MSI RX 580 Gaming 8G bei -150mV (=>0,98V), 1340 Mhz Core / 2000 Mhz Ram (MSI Afterburner). Lüfterkurven sind angepasst. Etwas auf ruhig getrimmt, dennoch Temps ähnlich wie bei dir, bei FullHD Leistung absolut i.O., Geräuschkulisse einwandfrei. Das oben beschriebene Aufheizen würde aber wohl auch bei Standardspannung oder gar Overclocking auftreten, wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig verstärkt. Ich vermute, TE will eher in diese Richtung gehen.
Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich mir demnächst einen ordentlichen Towerkühler + einen weiteren SW3 140er für hinten oben kaufen möchte, denn ich vermute, dass die Abwärme aktuelle eher verteilt anstatt konsequent nach draußen geführt wird - was das Aufheizen sicherlich verstärkt.


----------



## hell046 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Falls auch ältere Gehäuse in Frage kommen, schmeiß ich mal das Coolermaster HAF-X in die Runde. Der Name ist Programm und speziell mit dem großen Lüfter an der Seite so ziemlich das Case mit den besten Graka Temperaturen. Wenn das Case in Tests dabei ist, dann immer ganz vorne bei Luftkühlung.


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Also ich kann das gedrehte Konzept von Silverstone nur wärmstens (bzw. kältestens) empfehlen. Meines Wissens gibts das im Raven 1+2 und im Fortress 2 (Ft-02) Ich verwende selbst ein FT-02. Unten drei 180er Lüfter mit Staubfiltern machen alle anderen Lüfter fast überflüssig. Das System läuft bei mir seit mehreren Jahren und hält Schmutz auch ganz gut fern. Man muss allerdings aufpassen, dass die Kühlrippen der Grafikkarte entsprechend orientiert sind, damit fallen viele Designs von vornherein aus. Die 180er Lüfter im Ft-02 sind allerdings nicht wirklich leise. Im Verkaufszustand lassen die sich zwischen 12V und 7 V betreiben. Ich hab sie auf 5 V geklemmt. Reicht von der Kühlleistung immer noch locker und ist dann auch leise.


----------



## hell046 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Wenn auch 200mm reinpasst, kannst ja die Noctua 200mm nehmen. Wirklich super was Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## mahaudi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*

Hatte früher ein Lian Li V1200  ( hab ich immer noch hier ....seit Jahren verpackt )


How should I set up my cooling in my Lian-Li V1200 Plus II? - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

http://www.dansdata.com/images/pcv1000/v1000640.jpg


Mega geiles Gehäuse .

Extra separate Kammern .

Sehr dickes ALU


----------



## Heldenjaeger (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse für Luftkühlung/Airflow*



mahaudi schrieb:


> Hatte früher ein Lian Li V1200  ( hab ich immer noch hier ....seit Jahren verpackt )
> 
> 
> How should I set up my cooling in my Lian-Li V1200 Plus II? - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
> ...



Sieht interessant aus. Werde auf jeden Fall noch warten bis das Lian Li PC-O11 Air auf dem Markt ist. 

Gefällt mir optisch gut und hat so ziemlich alles, was ich mir wünsche.


----------

